
Numeric age for D: Mir GLAS is faster than OpenBLAS and Eigen - arunc
http://blog.mir.dlang.io/glas/benchmark/openblas/2016/09/23/glas-gemm-benchmark.html
======
arunc
Related discussion in DLang forum:
[https://forum.dlang.org/thread/ijmugudmsaewkaraymhl@forum.dl...](https://forum.dlang.org/thread/ijmugudmsaewkaraymhl@forum.dlang.org)

